# Anyone in Atlanta?



## Fibo (Sep 15, 2006)

Does anyone in the Altanta/Marietta area know of any herfs happen'in in the near future?


----------



## Avyer (Mar 22, 2007)

It's not so much a Herf, but on the 18th at Blue Havana II there is a La Flor Dominca event.


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

But with a little planning, it sure could become one. As much as I hate to miss one of Jim's events, I will be out of town that week. 
Send me a pm with your location, maybe we can get a few gorillas together.


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

Hey, the herf @ Blue Havana is awsome and usually comes around every couple months. We could use a few more though, so open to new suggestions.


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm in Canton, and am ready and willing. I will be at Jim's on the 18th. Hope to see some of y'all there........:ss


----------



## Warren (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm not too far. About 70 miles from downtown. I'd be willing to drive.

I'm going to try and hit Blue Havana on the 18th but it's 50/50.


----------



## Fibo (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I'll try to be there!


----------



## WooferBearATL (Apr 22, 2006)

Hey, just relocated from Chamblee/Doraville area to Marietta.

So any of ya'll up here give me a shout.


----------



## smokemifugotem (May 9, 2007)

newbie here in Norcross....up for a good herf anytime.
:ss


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Sorry to say I'm going outa town for the weekend, but if you have the chance to visit BHII, DO IT! Jim is an awesome host. And with LFD/ LG being the event, it should be fantastic.


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

smokemifugotem said:


> newbie here in Norcross....up for a good herf anytime.
> :ss


Have you tried Puff N Stuff on Lawrenceville Hwy. yet? If not, come on by, I am usually not far away and would be happy to introduce ya to some of the folks there.

PM me after this weekend and maybe we can set something up.


----------

